# Layla and Puppies day 2/ Update



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Layla and puppies are doing great. Sadly there are now only 4. The smallest one had a cleft palate and was not able to eat and had to be pts yesterday.
Here are some new pics of the kids and Mom. I have no idea what they are. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear sweet Layla. I'm betting that it was a least 2, probably 3 different matings. I know the deed is done and we should celebrate life, but it makes me sad. I hope you can find good homes for the puppies and a loving home for their poor mommy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sad about the little one that had to be pts. Layla sweet baby, I really hope that you and all your babies find wonderful forever homes!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

ohhhh Mama looks tired but relieved.  I hope they find good homes. Bless you little Layla


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Layla - you are a lucky lady! Cute babies....so different from what we are used to seeing here!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bless the pups litttle heart... :crying 2:

Layla is such a natura mom, but she does look a bit wiped... They are in good hands though!! An interesting bunch. Forever homes are just around the corner for Layla and her pups!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So does that mean that each puppy is worth $5.00 or that you're giving $5.00 to anyone that will take them. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, I'm so sorry about the other little boy, but 4 is certainly enough for Layla to care for. I'm very glad that she's being such a good Mommy.

I would also guess that she may have mated with more than one scoundrel. But soon she will be spayed and will never have to do "naughty-naughty" again. I know that you will find a good home for her and I pray that the puppies are able to be placed without any problems.

Judy, Bron, Edie and everyone else involved with rescue -- I know we've said it many times, put you truly are Earth Angels.  Thank you for all you do for this innocent little fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Dear sweet Layla. I'm betting that it was a least 2, probably 3 different matings. I know the deed is done and we should celebrate life, but it makes me sad. I hope you can find good homes for the puppies and a loving home for their poor mommy.


I agree with what Sylvia says here.

I don't know, I guess I am just in a down mood over my surprise of not knowing Daisy was not well ... and, then looking at the picture of Layla with her pups makes me feel sad. I cannot see any happiness in Layla's eyes ... and, I feel as though her precious body must have felt violated in more ways than one. 

I just pray Layla is blessed with a loving forever home. Thank you, Bron, Edie, Judy, and whomever else has been there to help Layla get through all of this.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

looking at the picture of Layla with her pups makes me feel sad. I cannot see any happiness in Layla's eyes ... and, I feel as though her precious body must have felt violated in more ways than one. 

Marie, please don't think that Layla is sad - she's not. She just has a guarded look because the cameras are on her and she's protecting her pups. She loves those pups and when I picked her up after the shelter she was the happiest most loving and well balanced dog. I don't know why everyone jumps to the negative just because they don't look like her. I write film scripts so I always see things from a different perspective. Let's not assume she had multiple matings - the pups looked almost identical in size in her x-ray. If a dog is a several generation mixed breed (and she might be too) then all sorts of genetic wonders will take place. I like to think that she loved a little Chihuahua boy that kept her company when her bad parents left her un groomed and in the yard all day - maybe Layla was the feisty boss of him. What happened to her was just the cycle of life and what happens when irresponsible owners don't fix their companion animals. Why think that her mating with the male was any different than the arranged marriages that breeders place their dogs in? Those puppies will be loved. Layla loves them unconditionally. Don't be sad for Layla because she is one of the most joyous and balanced dogs you will meet - someone loved her. She was able to give birth to all her pups without c-section. Please think of it as the miracle of life that it is. Those pups are darlings and I already have a string of people following them on my facebook and offers to adopt. 

love Bron.
I share your sadness in the loss of Daisy. I think we all do.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They sure are cute little munchkins.. Layla looks pretty content, she's probably a bit tired, a new place, mother hood an wondering where one pup is... She looked pretty happy in the other piccies so it's hard to say what happened and why she ended up alone in a parking lot? Whatever happened she was meant to be where she is ,evidenced by her being in a safe place and a fairly uncomplicated birth.

I bet there's a line up for her and the little ones...

Look like pure bred Cuterthanthedickenses to me... who could resist?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh look at those wittle babies so tiny! What a cute little bunch they are with their pretty momma! glad miss Layla is adjusting to being a mommy so well!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Look like *pure bred Cuterthanthedickenses* to me... who could resist?


Can we get that recognized you think?

So many thanks to all the earth angels that have helped and continue to help Layla and the puppies. What a heartwarming story this is. Judy, please kiss all of their little noses for me!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

What sweet puppies, sorry about the little boy, but thankful they were born safe and not in a parking lot.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of the one pup but relieved that all others, and mom, Layla, are doing fine. My only wish is for each and every one of them to find a loving home. Bron - I like your interpretation and will keep that image in my mind.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

smlcm said:


> looking at the picture of Layla with her pups makes me feel sad. I cannot see any happiness in Layla's eyes ... and, I feel as though her precious body must have felt violated in more ways than one.
> 
> Marie, please don't think that Layla is sad - she's not. She just has a guarded look because the cameras are on her and she's protecting her pups. She loves those pups and when I picked her up after the shelter she was the happiest most loving and well balanced dog. I don't know why everyone jumps to the negative just because they don't look like her. I write film scripts so I always see things from a different perspective. Let's not assume she had multiple matings - the pups looked almost identical in size in her x-ray. If a dog is a several generation mixed breed (and she might be too) then all sorts of genetic wonders will take place. I like to think that she loved a little Chihuahua boy that kept her company when her bad parents left her un groomed and in the yard all day - maybe Layla was the feisty boss of him. What happened to her was just the cycle of life and what happens when irresponsible owners don't fix their companion animals. Why think that her mating with the male was any different than the arranged marriages that breeders place their dogs in? Those puppies will be loved. Layla loves them unconditionally. Don't be sad for Layla because she is one of the most joyous and balanced dogs you will meet - someone loved her. She was able to give birth to all her pups without c-section. Please think of it as the miracle of life that it is. Those pups are darlings and I already have a string of people following them on my facebook and offers to adopt.
> 
> ...


Layla and her pups will be a blessing for some very lucky people. I think all of them are unique and beautiful.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> They sure are cute little munchkins.. Layla looks pretty content, she's probably a bit tired, a new place, mother hood an wondering where one pup is... She looked pretty happy in the other piccies so it's hard to say what happened and why she ended up alone in a parking lot? Whatever happened she was meant to be where she is ,evidenced by her being in a safe place and a fairly uncomplicated birth.
> 
> I bet there's a line up for her and the little ones...
> 
> Look like pure bred Cuterthanthedickenses to me... who could resist?


 
I had to read that slowly to know what it said, and laughed right out loud, to funny. I saw a judge show years ago, that when the defendant was asked what breed his dog was, the answer was "All American Who Knows What".............


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> So does that mean that each puppy is worth $5.00 or that you're giving $5.00 to anyone that will take them.


That is funny, when I saw the bill, I thought what a great way to show the size of the pups, but didn't think further than that..

You guys are a hoot!:aktion033:


----------

